# questions



## ~Sly~Spy (Jul 24, 2005)

i have 10 rbp's in a 300g and i was waundering what the optimum temp is to get them to start breeding. They are from about four different places and there is atleast one of each in the tank so im am informed by a friend.
Also how often should i feed them if they are getting ready to breed? And how will i know if they are ready or they are breeding??? thanks for the help


----------

